# Junit Test??



## Skunner (27. Nov 2011)

Hallo, möchte ein Java-Programm mit Junit testen. Wenn ich das in der Konsole mache kommt ne Fehlermeldung: No runnable methods. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wo dann das Problem liegt?


----------



## Marcinek (27. Nov 2011)

Ja,

du hast keien Methoden, die zum Ausführen eines Tests geeignet sind.

Implementiere Methoden, die dafür geeignet sind.  "@Test" und so ;D

Mal im ernst. Schon mal dran gedacht, dass das ein Basic Thema ist, was schon milliardenfach angesprochen wurde im www? - Schon mal ein Tutoral gemacht?

Google


----------



## Skunner (27. Nov 2011)

die methoden die wir im programm verwenden sollen wurden vom prof vorgegeben, sowie auch der test selbst, der vom prof selbst erstellt wurde.


----------



## TKausL (27. Nov 2011)

Dann solltest du auch die Testklasse vom Prof ausführen


----------

